

Is this a Family CRM Fred? - fjabre
http://hobsonfiles.posterous.com/is-this-a-family-crm-fred

======
michael_dorfman
_Fred Wilson: "I want to tag our contacts with words like #christmasparty,
#vegan, #potluck, etc, etc. I want to be able to search by tag, location, and
of course name."

Me: Do groups work for you? Functionally they're the same thing. I would say
that tags, labels, and groups are basically just groupings of items by some
common attribute that you define. We allow you to search by group, location,
name, and email address using substrings._

Generally speaking, when people speak of "groups", they are thinking that each
item is in one (and only one) group; "tags" implies that each item can have
many tags.

If HobsonFiles permits each contact to be in several "groups", I'd recommend
you re-name them to "tags", to reduce friction.

~~~
fjabre
It does allow them to be placed in several groups. I will think about the
naming. Thanks.

------
tnorthcutt
Fred, any reason this wouldn't work for you?

"yes, my wife doesn't use gmail"

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/08/the-family-crm-
service.html#...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/08/the-family-crm-
service.html#comment-68523276)

~~~
fjabre
I considered that but it's not so hard to signup for a gmail account.. and
once signed up she wouldn't have to ever login.. It is required for signup
though.

------
fjabre
I'm introducing my first startup called HobsonFiles in this blog post. It's
basically a beefed up version of Google Contacts.

------
phsr
You might want to update this page: <http://redis.hobsonfiles.com/about/>

------
dingdingding
You've been working on this for over a year and still don't have anything to
show? What Fred is asking for is a week long project for a couple people.

~~~
patd
He's saying he's been working on it part-time. Maybe he's also providing much
more than what Fred was asking for.

